# Aluminum Foil Tip



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK someone just sent this to me, I am at work and need to know if it is true could someone go check their Aluminum foil for me.

I've been using aluminum foil for more years than I care to remember. Great stuff, but sometimes it can be a pain. You know, like when you are in the middle of doing something and you try to pull some foil out and the roll comes out of the box. Then you have to put the roll back in the box and start over. The darn roll always comes out at the wrong time.

Well, I would like to share this with you. Yesterday I went to throw out an empty Reynolds foil box and for some reason I turned it and looked at the end of the box. And written on the end it said, "Press here to lock end". Right there on the end of the box is a tab to lock the roll in place. How long has this little locking tab been there? I then looked at a generic brand of foil and it had one, too. I then looked at a box of Saran wrap and it had one too! I can't count the number of times the Saran wrap roll has jumped out when I was trying to cover something.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yep. My Reynold's Aluminum has it.
My red Color Wrap Saran Wrap does not have it. Hmmmm.
My plastic wrap from Costco doesn't have or need it because it feeds through a small groove with a cutter attached.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Whoa! Now THAT is a great tip.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well how cool is that. Thanks for checking for me Kimberly.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a great tip!!! they should advertise that. Who knew?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

LMAO that has been there forever!!!!! I'm not saying I always remember to use it but I have known it's there.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I received this email the other day and I had never seen that on the end of the foil. Thanks for sharing with the group.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Darn, I thought this was going to be some magic tip for getting rid of poop butts. Since Miss MeMe decided to give me one this morning. EWWE...


----------

